# Weight Distribution Hitches



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

At one time the Equalizer System didn't work on horse trailers as the hitch on the trailer was too short. Had one on the travel trailer, only way to fly.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have always had one, as have my friends with bumper pulls. I had no idea there were different kinds tho-they are all pretty much the same, as far as I know. You will also want electronic brakes. I would not tow without either. Better safe than sorry and it is cheap insurance. JMHO


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I was checking this one out. Andersen 'No-Sway' Weight Distribution Hitch They are pretty new and use a different concept than the standard weight distribution hitch, but it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Interesting. I would have to play with it and see how difficult it is to hook up. I really like that there is no pop and squeak.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, FranknBeans, what kind of WD hitch are you using now and what kind of trailer are you towing?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I use one of the ones with the steel bars-no idea what brand, they are really common. I also tow an older heavy steel trailer. It does not move at all. Tows beautifully. My best friend has a really similar system, about 10 yrs newer, on an aluminum, and hers moves much easier. THe bars are really heavy, as is the hitch, but they are pretty easy to hook up. Maybe thats just because that is what I an used to......


----------



## benbo30 (Mar 14, 2012)

i use an adjustable distrubution hitch works well and its heavy duty


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When pulling a 23' travel trailer we found the anti sway bars made a big difference in a side wind.


----------

